# south yellowstone cow hunt



## uffda (Sep 13, 2009)

I could not make it this year did anybody have any reports of the south yellowstone elk hunt.


----------



## Tripple FFF (Jul 5, 2008)

as usual they over sold the tags for a small unit. We hunted the muzzaloader hunt and ran into more cow hunters than bull, the weather sucked, almost no snow realitively warm temps and few elk. We did miss a few opportunities on cows only saw one bull he tastes good! We hunted the whole hunt it was a great camp. 

I wish the division would move that hunt back a week or two.


----------



## uffda (Sep 13, 2009)

I was going to hunt by chepeda lake, up high , or by rock creek,can I ask what area you hunted in?


----------

